# Young wary pigeon, how do I get it to feed...



## aholmes (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been handed a young (still has a little down on it's head) pigeon but it's a little older than i'm used to and it's very wary of me and just clacks is beak and huffs at me, if i sit still with it for a minute it will purch on my finger or sit on my knee so isn't completely hostile!!!

the guy that gave it to me said he found it in the middle of the road at about 11pm one night.

it seems to be old enough to flutter about 5 feet but not gain height and fly off.

how do I get it to eat and drink? I've ginen it water and food by wrapping it in a towel to secure the wings and menually poking peas into it's mouth which it then swallow no problem, water with a feeding tube borrowed from the babies.

any ideas? Picture attached

thanks

Adam


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for rescuing this pigeon.

Is this a wood pigeon, or dove because it does not look like a feral pigeon?

If it is, they are different in handling and treatment then regular feral pigeons.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Adam,

That's a fine-looking young Woodpigeon you have there 

(Moving this to woodie etc forum)

He should be capable of eating, but they are not always as quick to recognize corn and seed as ferals. I'd suggest providing a dish of mixed corn or wild bird food, and a little pot of water, but you will quite possibly have to help him along with feeding just now.

Thawed out peas and sweetcorn from a freezer pack are good (not tinned), or corn (maize) from mixed corn. Our adult woodies enjoy chomping on lettuce leaf, too.

Looks like you are becoming the local woodie person!

I don't know if you've been recommended any rehabbers or wildlife rescue places off-forum? If there's a place which would take him and maybe release with other found woodies it would be ideal.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> That's a fine-looking young Woodpigeon you have there
> 
> ...



Thanks, John.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, John. I thought, "Is that a Wood Pigeon?" when I saw the photo, but never having seen one I wasn't sure.


----------

